# 1000 yard revolver shot.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Helluva shot!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm... The bullet impact was nowhere near where we last saw the balloon at the 26 second marker. Wonder what the deal was with that? Ive seen this guy speed shoot in the old days and he is like a Vulcan Cannon but with a revolver!


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

If I hadn't already seen this guy shoot in videos before I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

the frag got it.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> the frag got it.


 :yeahthat:

I got to meet Jerry at the NRA convention this summer. Great guy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> the frag got it.


yup. im a little impressed still, but id be more impressed if he actually hit it straight on. he shouldve re-tried the shot.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought the low hole was his first shot as the marshall shouted out that it was low 

I wouldn't have been able to see that balloon at a thousand yards 

I once shot a Ruger and a BRNO at a 50m range and struggled with the 3-9x40 scopes that were on them!!

I got my old Daystate Huntsman air rifle out and grouped much much better with the Simmons 6-18x40 pro air scope!!!

John


----------

